# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  El nuevo canon a los envases incrementará un 22% precio del agua en Baleares

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...0baleares.aspx

*El nuevo canon a los envases incrementará un 22% precio del agua en Baleares*

*El coste podría representar un incemento de hasta 400 euros al año por familia*

03/12/2012



Un botella de agua de 1,5 litros costará un 22 % más y un 9 % un refresco cuando se aplique el nuevo canon a los envases, según datos de las empresas de producción, envasado, distribución y gestión de residuos de envases (FIAB, ANGED, ASEDAS, ACES, CEC, ECOVIDRIO y ECOEMBES). En un comunicado, estas empresas han criticado el nuevo gravamen que pondrá en marcha el Govern para recaudar más fondos y han especificado que una familia de cuatro personas que consuma solo 4 litros de agua envasada al día de 1,5 litros pagará unos 100 euros más al año. Teniendo en cuenta el consumo medio de bebidas envasadas de una familia, el impacto medio no sería inferior a los 400 euros anuales.
   Además, estas subidas también se verán reflejadas en el Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC), advierten estas empresas que han calificado de "discriminatorio" este nuevo canon que afectará "seriamente" a la recuperación balear.
    Los representantes de estas empresas se han reunido con el vicepresidente económico del Govern balear, Josep Ignasi Aguiló, que les ha explicado este nuevo gravamen y a quien le han expresado su "total rechazo".
    Se trata, en opinión de estas compañías, de una medida inconstitucional que "solo persigue incrementar la recaudación".
    Fijar un canon con "supuestos" fines ecológicos supondrá una doble carga tributaria sobre la misma base imponible, entienden estas empresas, que consideran que "lo único que se conseguirá con esta tasa es perjudicar aún más a las familias en Baleares porque deberán soportar un coste adicional", según Aurelio del Pino, representante de ACES.
     "Las empresas han tenido que asumir en un corto plazo de tiempo la subida del IVA y de otros impuestos locales, con lo que es imposible que puedan también dejar de repercutir este sobrecoste en el consumidor", ha afirmado Antonio Barrón, de Ecoembes.
     Se trata de una medida "exclusivamente" recaudatoria que discrimina al consumidor local frente al de la Península, por lo que el interés turístico de las Baleares "puede verse afectado", se subraya en la nota de prensa.
    Además, el nuevo canon tendrá especial incidencia en los 4.000 establecimientos locales de comercio de alimentación, y a cerca de sus 15.000 empleos.
     Todas las empresas representadas en estos colectivos, que representan alrededor del 15 % del PIB de Baleares, ya cumplen los objetivos ambientales establecidos por la legislación de la Unión Europea, se defiende en el comunicado.
     La industria balear de alimentación y bebidas, en su inmensa mayoría pymes y cooperativas, también se verán "discriminadas y perjudicadas por una medida que afecta directamente a su competitividad".

----------

